# My 1976 Kool Lemon Sting-Ray



## unregistered (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing too special but I like it, thought I'd share. This beat out a '71 Lemon Peeler coaster, an N4 Sting-Ray Deluxe and a Fastback coaster as my 20'' of choice. It just rides so nice and efficient and I love the patina and Kool Lemon! 

It's been about a year ago I came across this Sting Ray on Craigslist up north past Fort Dodge. I've always really dug Kool Lemon and I had this partial 26'' Schwinn Fleet lying around from a buddy. We struck up a trade plus cash deal and I drove the hour and a half up to get it. 

The nice thing about Iowa is you typically get to know the other guys around who are into Schwinns and you make a friend. Also, it seems folks who are into Schwinns are also into other cool, old stuff so it's usually pretty fun! This guy had a number of old bikes but also a very neat 1959 Chevrolet Apache truck. 

What I liked about this bike is that it was straight from the get-go - no busted spokes, no bent fork, etc. That's pretty rare these days! 

I keep making small changes and progress on it. Most recently I took an hour or two to scrape all the old Iowa dirt off the rear hub shell, haha! Maybe someday I'll find a cleaner seat without the victim outline of a manatee, haha!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice , I've been lookin for one just like it .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 31, 2018)

Found this one a few years ago and got in a pinch and had to sell it , since then have been lookin for another "74"


----------



## unregistered (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks! Yeah, I've owned a few other 'rays and krates over the years but this one just checks all the boxes! She's a keeper!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 1, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I've owned a few other 'rays and krates over the years but this one just checks all the boxes! She's a keeper!




Well for me it's the one that got stolen off my porch when I was a kid , I've also had numerous apple crates,  a pea picker and sold my Gray ghost recently,  but that 74 I miss more .


----------



## unregistered (Nov 15, 2019)

The one thing I hate about the bike is that chainguard dip. Installed this clean FL guard today, haven’t found a nice stingray version...

I’ve also since sourced the correct rear reflector.


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice to see you are fixing her up.  The mid 70's Stingrays don't get enough respect.


----------

